# Temporary paralysis



## David= (7 mo ago)

I have several breeds of chicken and have an erratic and highly variable affliction I'm hoping others will have seen before and can explain.
My juvenile, less than two year olds, chickens get paralysis in the legs that leaves them from slightly wobbly to fully immobile. They usually can continue eating but some have died perhaps from dehydration. There are no other symptoms and most of the time, there is a full recovery after a few days?

David.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We need Dawg to weigh in on this question. I have heard of generalized symptoms like this but do not know exactly what causes it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Botulinum toxin comes to mind first off. 

PJ is right, we need another brain to weigh in on this. @dawg53 we're yelling for you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It might be Marek's disease. It would be best to have a necropsy performed by a vet on dead bird.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I’ve had a similar thing with my pigeons. In my case, they weren’t getting enough calcium. After I switched grit, I didn’t have it happen again.

another thing that comes to mind is the eggs pushing on nerves while being laid by the hens. Although I don’t think that’s it.


----------



## David= (7 mo ago)

Remember, they are making a complete recovery in days! So it´s not Marek´s or a disease as such.
I doubt it´s calcium deficiency. They have a very good free range and supplement diet.
Next time one dies, I will try and get it analyised but none of mine have, only those that went elsewhere.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Is it possible they are eating something poisonous? There are many plants that can cause paralysis if ingested.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does sound like something that they've gotten into. It's why I mentioned botulism.


----------



## David= (7 mo ago)

Well, that's a possibility especially given it's erratic nature. But why is it not afflicting more or even all of the flock? I have many acres of wild meadow they have access to. How can I check what the cause could be?
There is some mould on the maize feed, could that do it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. Absolutely. You need to dispose of that and get fresh. 

Do you have an enclosed run? If getting new feed doesn't fix the issue then if you have a run you can keep them up to see if the problem continues.


----------



## David= (7 mo ago)

Ok, will clean out those containers for sure, thanks. 
The run is good, large and clean. They free range most of the day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it continues, lock them up for a while. Keep and eye on them. If it doesn't happen when they're confined then there's something in the fields they're getting in to. Finding it is probably impossible.


----------

